# Blue Mahoe



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Blue Mahoe is a somewhat rare wood that is native to Puerto Rico, Jamaica, and some other Caribbean countries. As the name implies, it is blue.

There is an organization that harvests some of this wood in an environmentally responsible fashion. You can see their website here.

www.eyeontherainforest.org

They don't always have wood available. However, I received an e-mail from them today. They are harvesting some trees and they will do some custom cutting. I will copy and paste the e-mail below. I have purchased wood from them before and I recommend them to anyone interested in this wood.

---

Dear valued buyers of our wood,

Just to let you know, we have been felling, and will be milling some grand mahoe trunks later this week and into the next.
Our sawmill max width on lumber will be 13" (logs with diameters of 16").

We are happy to cut to order, so if you have some size preferences for a lumber order, or blanks, wood will air dried, and be ready to ship, Nov/Dec 2010/Jan 2011.
We are trying to raise money to enable us to buy a new sawmill. We are currently working with an antique Ross Bandmill and it is back breaking!

Let me know,
High Regards, 3t

Ms. Thrity Vakil, Director,
Tropic Ventures Sustainable Forestry Project,
HC 63 Box 3879, Patillas,
Puerto Rico, 00723
Tel: 787 839 7318
www.eyeontherainforest.org

The Artwork of 3t Vakil


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I had never heard of this wood before. 'll have to Google it to see if I can find pictures of it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A new one on me ,hope you get your new saw mill


----------

